# Cane Corso Italiano



## Casa del Sol (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello, my name is Eddie. I have always loved dogs. I've been a dog owner all my life. Just here to share pics of mine. 

Cane Corso Italiano -

My male Santana del Rosso Malpelo (Italian Import)

























My females -
Luciana della Corte Degli Olivi (Italian Import)

























Amore's Elly Mae


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Stunning dogs!
I want to pinch their cheeks!!


----------



## Casa del Sol (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you.....they love attention, so they wouldn't mind it at all. LOL


----------



## luna piena (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow! Those are some amazing looking dogs! 
What sort of temprement does the Cane Corso have? Are they big and goofy or more serious and aloof? I've always been interested in these dogs and would love to know more about them from an actual owner 
Post more pics!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Very handsome looking dogs...and I second the question. Are they goofy or aloof?


----------



## Casa del Sol (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the nice words.

@ Luna - With their owners and friends they are very happy/goofy dogs, full of energy. They love attention, and will do anything to make sure you notice them. With strangers, they are very aloof, protective of their family, and home. They will give warning barks to let you know when a stranger is near. Once introduced to strangers, they are accepting of them. They area a working breed, and love to have a job to do. They were bred to perform as guardians, and that they are. They do require socialization and owners with a knowledge of dominant breeds. I have 3 small kids, and a small Chihuahua. They do great with them. My sons love playing with them. We go to shows occasionally, and I have not had any issues with them being aggressive towards other dogs at shows. I love this breed. 

Multi CH Bond (my Luciana's sire) and my male Santana - (who says 2 males can't get along?)

















Multi CH Bond (my Luciana's sire while he was visiting from Italy)

























Multi CH Bond and his daughter Luciana

























Santana, Bond and Luciana


----------



## Neera (Nov 26, 2010)

Beautifull.

I always admired Cane Corso dogs.

I love their tamperament..


----------



## Casa del Sol (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you...yeah they are an awesome breed. I've been a fan for many years, but have only had mine for almost 5 years (santana). 

We also have a Chihuahua and he is very good friends with our boy Santana.....hahahaha


----------



## Neera (Nov 26, 2010)

These are some nice pictures. 

They say that cane corso dogs are very tender with their family and especially the kids.
Is it true?

I love the fact that they have a very balanced character, which by the way is very important for every breed 

Love the pic with Santana and your chihuahua!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Casa del Sol said:


>


i love this pic. Lookit the smiley face! <3<3<3


----------



## Casa del Sol (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, they are extremely caring of their families. I have noticed that they especially love when my kids are near them. It's like they feel a need to show affection towards the kids. Of course, socialization plays a huge roll. My dogs have been socialized with my kids and also with other kids while out on our walks, kids from my sons' school. Here is are a few pics of our Santana and Luciana with 2 of my boys having some fun this summer.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Nothing better than a boy and his dog...or in this case, boys and their dog. Love the 2nd photo...lots of laughs.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow - gorgeous dogs! Love the pics with the boys, too.


----------



## Casa del Sol (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you....we love them, both the dogs and our boys LOL.


----------



## TonyBaby (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a half Cane Corso, half Pit Bull....oopsie breeding. I rescued him and his 2 sisters when their mom died. We kept the boy, Baby Mongo aka Baby. I'll look for a pic. He is SO precious to me. He is a bit bigger than this pic at 13weeks now he is about 20lbs


----------

